# Convertir 12v a 5v



## misterchispa (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola  , soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera saber como puedo transformar una corriente de 12v a 5v, ya que quiero instalar una lectora de cd`s a la bateria del auto, que tiene 12 volts, y segun me dijeron necesita una entrada de 12v y otra de 5v.
Bueno, gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 1, 2007)

LM7805

3 PATICAS


patica izquierda entrada del voltaje DC , la de la mitad, es tierra, y la de la derecha es tu salida ya de 5 voltios, colocale condensadores luego para que te quite un poco el rizado.

recuerda que hay un limite de voltaje de entrada que le puedes colocar en su entrada, osino podrias dañarlo o hacer que disipe mucha potencia y por ende muchop calentamiento.

revisa el datasheet


----------



## andres7_83 (Mar 1, 2007)

Te aconsejo que uses reguladores de la National Semiconductors.

   ____ _____
   |     / ____/|
2 | O |        |------- 3 +5v
   |__ |        |------- 2 Gnd
         |____ |------- 1 +(9 o 12)

LM7805 Regulador de 5 Voltios, Aguantan mas de un amperio DC a la salida.

Entre 1 y 2 Introduces un voltaje positivo mayor a los 5 voltios, puede ser 9 voltios o 12, o en general lo que tengas, obvio sin salirse de los maximos que permite el fabricante y los 5 voltios o en muchos casos 4.96 voltios los obtienes entre 3 y 2, osea que en general la tierra es la pata 2, para algunos casos en que no se necesita potencia adicional puedes usar el LM78L05 que esta en un encapsulado TO-92 que es mucho mas pequeño (como un 2N2222).

Esta configuracion es aplicable para los reguladores 

LM7812 Regulador de 12 Voltios

LM7815 Regulador de 15 Voltios

Suerte ^^


----------



## BETMAR (Mar 2, 2007)

Hola misterchispa, te recomiendo tambien el LM317t , tienes una mas amplificadora gama para regular voltajes, adicionalmente a este transistor , solo utilizas un resistor para voltaje de referencia, regularmente de 220 ohms, y un resistor variable para regular el voltaje de salida, es muy practico teclea la matricula en cualquier buscador, existen muchos proyectos con este transistor..saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 11, 2007)

Aqui tienes un sencillo regulador de tensión fijo con un transistor, un zener y una resistencia. El valor de salida dependerá del diodo zener que ubiques. Lo bueno de este circuito es que te permite mayores picos de corriente que un típico 7812/7805. Estos reguladores fueron diseñados para aplicaciones electrónicas sencillas e integradas. y un lector puede no funcionar correctamente cuando demanda mayores cantidades de energía.
El transistor de potencia debe estar instalado en un radiador adecuado con tal de evitar el embalamiento térmico. 

Para tu uso, te aconsejo un regulador para cada rama de alimentacion, simplemente haz dos circuitos iguales y ubica un zener de exactamente el valor que quires a la salida del transistor.


----------

